# looking for a part-time job on weekends



## kindaichi1985

I am a nursing student looking for part-time job on weekend, 

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays

are you allowed to work part time ?


----------



## wesmant

Back in uni, i saw many international students works in the campus library. Some were also working in hotels etc. as waiters.

As far as I remember, intl students are allowed to work not more than 144hours per month on part time basis. Only on part time basis

Please correct if the law has changed


----------



## BBCWatcher

No, that's not quite correct. Those hours are much too high. Foreigners with a student pass studying at a university or polytechnic in Singapore may work during term vacations and may also work a maximum of 16 hours per week during the study term. Details are here (scroll to the bottom). The type of employment a student may legally undertake may be limited depending on the institution that the student is attending.


----------



## wesmant

BBCWatcher said:


> No, that's not quite correct. Those hours are much too high. Foreigners with a student pass studying at a university or polytechnic in Singapore may work during term vacations and may also work a maximum of 16 hours per week during the study term. Details are here (scroll to the bottom). The type of employment a student may legally undertake may be limited depending on the institution that the student is attending.


Thanks for the correction. Not really into that, as not applicable to me. Just saw some classmates who happen to be on student pass


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> No, that's not quite correct. Those hours are much too high. Foreigners with a student pass studying at a university or polytechnic in Singapore may work during term vacations and may also work a maximum of 16 hours per week during the study term. Details are here (scroll to the bottom). The type of employment a student may legally undertake may be limited depending on the institution that the student is attending.


+1  and .. for a summary .. 

All foreigners, other than Immigration Exemption Order holders, are required to apply for a Student’s Pass if he/she wishes to pursue full-time studies in an Institute of Higher Learning (IHL).

To apply for a Student’s Pass, a foreign student must first be accepted and offered a place as a full-time matriculated or registered student in the following IHL in Singapore:

The List of IHL Includes:

Local Universities

National University of Singapore
Nanyang Technological University
Singapore Management University
Singapore Institute of Technology 
Singapore University of Technology and Design

Local Polytechnics

Nanyang Polytechnic
Ngee Ann Polytechnic
Republic Polytechnic
Singapore Polytechnic
Temasek Polytechnic

Offshore Institutes with Local Campuses

Ecole Superieure Des Sciences Economiques Et Commerciales (ESSEC)
Insead (Singapore)
NYU Tisch School of the Arts
S.P. Jain Center of Management Singapore
The University of Chicago Booth School of Business (Singapore)
University of Nevada, Las Vegas (UNLV) Singapore
Digipen Institute of Technology
German Institute of Science and Technology - TUM Asia 
>

Work Privileges for IHL Students 

Under the Employment of Foreign Workers Act (Cap 91A, S4) Work Permit (Exemption) (Consolidation) Notification, foreign students studying in *IHL *are exempted from applying for a Work Permit if they wish to work *during vacation time.*

The exemption to apply for a Work Permit *is also applicable to specific IHL students who do not work more than 16 hours per week during term time. *Students are strongly advised to check under the relevant section of the Employment of Foreign Works Act on the work privileges granted to their institutions

==============


----------

